# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Galina mud bath & spa khai trương lớp yoga

## biennhatrang

*Nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu nâng cao sức khỏe và thư giãn tinh thần  của khách  hàng, từ tháng 11/2014 - Galina Mud Bath & Spa chính thức  mở các lớp  YOGA với nhiều khung giờ khác nhau phù hợp với nhiều đối  tượng học  viên.*

* Chỉ 400.000đ/01 tháng/12 buổi  (03 buổi/01 tuần) – đặc biệt, học viên sẽ  được miễn phí 10’ xông hơi  khô hoặc ướt trước mỗi giờ học.*

* Thời gian học, gồm 6 lớp – cụ thể như sau:*
* Lớp 1 (Thứ hai, tư, sáu) : 17:45 – 18:45*
* Lớp 2 (Thứ hai, tư, sáu) : 19:00 – 20:00*
* Lớp 3 (Thứ ba, năm, bảy) : 17:45 – 18:45*
* Lớp 4 (Thứ ba, năm, bảy) : 19:00 – 20:00*
* Lớp 5 (Thứ hai, tư, sáu) : 08:30 – 09:30*
* Lớp 6 (Thứ ba, năm, bảy) : 08:30 – 09:30*

*  Lớp học do giáo viên lâu năm trực tiếp giảng dạy trong không gian phòng   học tiện nghi, lớp YOGA tại Galina Mud Bath & Spa chính là địa  điểm  lý tưởng dành cho Quý khách để thư giãn tinh thần, nâng cao sức  khỏe và  chăm sóc sắc đẹp.*

* Để biết thêm thông  tin chi tiết hoặc đăng ký học, Quý khách vui lòng  liên hệ số Hotline  0919 292 805 (Ms. Phước) hoặc Tel: 058 3529998!*
* — tại Galina Mud Bath & Spa.*
**

----------


## biennhatrang

*Galina mud bath & spa khai trương lớp yoga*





Nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu nâng cao sức khỏe và thư giãn tinh thần của khách  hàng, từ tháng 11/2014 - Galina Mud Bath & Spa chính thức mở các lớp  YOGA với nhiều khung giờ khác nhau phù hợp với nhiều đối tượng học  viên.

Chỉ 400.000đ/01 tháng/12 buổi (03 buổi/01 tuần) – đặc biệt, học viên sẽ  được miễn phí 10’ xông hơi khô hoặc ướt trước mỗi giờ học.

Thời gian học, gồm 6 lớp – cụ thể như sau:
Lớp 1 (Thứ hai, tư, sáu) : 17:45 – 18:45
Lớp 2 (Thứ hai, tư, sáu) : 19:00 – 20:00
Lớp 3 (Thứ ba, năm, bảy) : 17:45 – 18:45
Lớp 4 (Thứ ba, năm, bảy) : 19:00 – 20:00
Lớp 5 (Thứ hai, tư, sáu) : 08:30 – 09:30
Lớp 6 (Thứ ba, năm, bảy) : 08:30 – 09:30

Lớp học do giáo viên lâu năm trực tiếp giảng dạy trong không gian phòng  học tiện nghi, lớp YOGA tại Galina Mud Bath & Spa chính là địa điểm  lý tưởng dành cho Quý khách để thư giãn tinh thần, nâng cao sức khỏe và  chăm sóc sắc đẹp.

Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết hoặc đăng ký học, Quý khách vui lòng  liên hệ số Hotline 0919 292 805 (Ms. Phước) hoặc Tel: 058 3529998!
— tại Galina Mud Bath & Spa.

----------


## biennhatrang

*(Hot) Nhận ngay 01 Thẻ Giảm Giá 10% tại Ngọc Trai Hoàng Gia*

 *NHẬN NGAY 01 THẺ GIẢM GIÁ 10% TẠI NGỌC TRAI HOÀNG GIA
“TỰ TIN TỎA SÁNG”*

NHẬN NGAY 01 THẺ GIẢM GIÁ 10% TẠI NGỌC TRAI HOÀNG GIA

KHI SỬ DỤNG DỊCH VỤ TẮM BÙN VÀ SPA TẠI GALINA MUD BATH & SPA


CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KÉO DÀI ĐẾN 31/12/2014

 GALINA MUD BATH & SPA

05 Hung Vuong, Loc Tho, Nha Trang

Tel: 058.3529998 – Hotline: 0918889077

Website: Galinahotel.com.vn

HOANG GIA PEARL

40 Tran Phu, Loc Tho, Nha Trang

Hotline: 0913772236

Website: Ngoctraihoanggia.com

----------


## biennhatrang

*Maritime Khuyến Mãi Đặc Biệt Mùa Cưới*


Mùa cưới đang đến, bạn lo lắng không biết tổ chức đám cưới như thế nào  cho thật  ý nghĩa mà vẫn tiết kiệm chi phí? MARITIME HOTEL sẵn sàng đồng  hành và chia sẻ cùng bạn.

MARITIME HOTEL tọa lạc tại tuyến đường đắt đỏ Trần Phú của thành phố  biển Nha Trang, với hệ thống phòng đa dạng được thiết kế theo phong cách  sang trọng và hiện đại đầy đủ tiện nghi. Trong đó, nhà hàng tiệc cưới  với sức chứa hơn 400 khách, không gian rộng rãi, sang trọng. Thực đơn  phong phú, đa dạng sẽ là nơi tạo nên những kỷ niệm duy nhất của bạn  trong ngày trọng đại.

Với mức giá tiệc cưới ưu đãi, thấp nhất là 170.000đ/người, chúng tôi sẽ  mang đến cho quý khách một lễ cưới ấm cúng, nhiều ý nghĩa.


Để chắp cánh thêm cho ngày vui của bạn, Maritime Hotel xin đưa ra chương trình khuyến mãi
giảm giá 10% khi bạn đặt tiệc cưới tại nhà hàng chúng tôi.


Hãy để chúng tôi cùng bạn tạo nên niềm vui trong ngày hạnh phúc – duy nhất chỉ có tại Maritime Hotel.

 MARITIME HOTEL – NƠI THĂNG HOA HẠNH PHÚC LỨA ĐÔI

Mọi thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:

MARITIME HOTEL & SPA 
Địa chỉ: 34 Trần Phú, Vĩnh Nguyên, Thành phố Nha Trang. 
Điện thoại: 058.3881135/ 36/ 37 – Hotline:  0986 353 395
Website: http://maritimehotel.com.vn
FB: www.facebook.com/MaritimeHotelSpa

----------

